# 

## gandw

Witam!

Czy jest jakaś różnica między kształtkami mosiężnymi do instalacji wodnej a gazu ziemnego? Chodzi mi np. o nypel 1/2" albo kolanko.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## cieszko

Nie.

----------

